# NEW stuff at Dollar Tree



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

My Dollar tree finally put out the rest of their Halloween. I thought these were a particularly good deal. You get 8 different ones in each package. 
Sorry for the poor quality phone pictures.


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

Got these as well.
They lend themselves to many possibilities...


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Very good find! I bought similar items from Michaels last year (Martha Stewart) at the end of the season. Those look just cute and alot cheaper from the original price.


----------



## HallowedEve (Aug 9, 2008)

I want some of those...  I've been to 2 Dollar Trees and neither have them.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Mine has the bottle labels but not the ice trays. Can someone post a pic of the ice trays, please?


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh wow those are really kewl I'm going to have to see if the store here has them.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ours has the ice trays, small cubes, but now labels. Or crows or anymore skulls on twine garland.


----------



## HallowedEve (Aug 9, 2008)

Southern Belle, here is the little skull ice tray! I can't remember what else they had...pumpkins, perhaps? i remember they were all cute, whatever they were!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

I love those labels but our Dollar Trees don't seem to have them. We do have the skeleton and pumpkin ice trays though. I also got some cool barbed wire garland.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

If you can't find them at the Dollar Tree, you can download templates from the MS website and print them on printable stickers. That is what I did. I think I have a photo of my wine bottles in my album. However, those look really cool. I think I will make another trip to the Dollar Tree.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Somebody send me some ice trays, PLEEEEEEEEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

SouthernBelle said:


> Somebody send me some ice trays, PLEEEEEEEEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


I can send you some. Just PM me and let me know your address. I have to go send my Secret Reaper gift tomorrow anyway, and I can send them both at the same time.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Dark Star said:


> I can send you some. Just PM me and let me know your address. I have to go send my Secret Reaper gift tomorrow anyway, and I can send them both at the same time.



We're doing Secret Reaper this year???? I missed it!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Have seen the ice trays, but no labels. I have three dollar trees around me, so I will check one other! 
Southernbelle...I missed the Secret Reaper too...the sign up was in March and I dont surface around here until around July!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Have seen the ice trays, but no labels. I have three dollar trees around me, so I will check one other! I got some cool paper mobiles made with pumpkins, withces, skeltons, frankenstine, etc...they also had some of those cut paper pumpkins you fold over and clip with a paper clip.
Southernbelle...I missed the Secret Reaper too...the sign up was in March and I dont surface around here until around July!


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

The stickers are available at several locations online- needless to say, they cost more than a dollar...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, i like the ice trays, [i have some mice ice trays] and i want the stickers, and the barbed wire. i have the garland skeletons, picked up one the other day


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Southernbelle...I missed the Secret Reaper too...the sign up was in March and I dont surface around here until around July!


March??? There are people here in March???


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

No labels here yet either. I did get the ice cube trays and the purple spider lanterns. We have tons of crows which I passed up and may have to go back for and I have only seen one package of the little skeletons, one of which was broken and I wasn't patient enough to wait in the long line to get them. I'll have to keep checking back!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

We have 4 DT stores around here and I've only found the labels at 1 of them. 

For those doing a western theme, I also found some nice felt cowboy hats in black, purple and pink. I had originally found some cowboy hats at the DT, but they are more of a crocheted (sp?) kind, and the felt ones look better. Sorry no pics, my photobucket isn't working, and I don't seem to have the skills to post pics directly to my replies.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

HallowedEve said:


> Southern Belle, here is the little skull ice tray! I can't remember what else they had...pumpkins, perhaps? i remember they were all cute, whatever they were!


 I want one too! Our dollar was still unloading boxes so have to check back!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I checked our Dollar Tree yesterday and didn't see one ice tray !


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

I stopped by today and picked up some labels, a pair of candy corn oven mitts and matching dish towel and a nice (VERY nice for Dollar Tree) plaque for the kitchen titled "Killer Cafe" with the days spooky meals listed and a nice black glittery skull on top. They had a million ice cube trays (skulls and pumpkins) and label packages- I wish I'd read this thread beforehand!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

That plaque sounds cool, post a pic if you can please! I went looking for the labels today and didn't see them but they did have the costume stuff out which wasn't there before.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Snagged a set of the bottle lables tonight. Great pick up for $2 for 2 packs!!!


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

checked one dollar tree today on lunch no labels 
will check another Dollar tree tomorrow on lunch


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Rikki said:


> That plaque sounds cool, post a pic if you can please! I went looking for the labels today and didn't see them but they did have the costume stuff out which wasn't there before.














They had others,too. But this one was the best. The others were just Welcome/Happy halloween plaques.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks! That does look good...I'll have to keep my eyes out for one.


----------



## HallowedEve (Aug 9, 2008)

Would anyone be willing to pick me up a couple packs of those labels? I'll gladly pay cost + shipping and maybe even a little finder's fee!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

HallowedEve said:


> Would anyone be willing to pick me up a couple packs of those labels? I'll gladly pay cost + shipping and maybe even a little finder's fee!


Where do you live? I picked up a few packs and would be more than happy to send you some. If you are in the lower 48 it should be cheap to mail them.

Oh, and no finder's fee required. Happy to help out!


----------



## HallowedEve (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh, thank you, thank you, SouthernBelle! You have a PM! 

(Did you get your hands on some ice trays???)


----------



## the morbituary (Mar 29, 2008)

Dark star......... please check your private messages.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Checked out the local DT last night. No labels, although the staff still have a few more boxes left to put out, so they said.

They did have doorknob covers (skull, pumpkin and eye), barrier tape in 4 designs, small hanging ghouls, ice cube trays,martini glasses and mini cocktail shakers, yard and wall signs, wire fruit basket (has a web design), as well as the usual stuff. 

Will be going out to the larger DT after work today


----------



## chukky (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey, i'm n the clarksville area!!! I haven't seen them n my area!!! Shelbyville,tn


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out to another DT and got those labels !! Also got a couple of the barbed wire garland (shorter than the normal garland but at $1 for 12ft, still works out a lot cheaper!)

Also got a 4 pack of bats brains and a pair of sticky glow in the dark eyeballs.  

In my own opinion, the Dollar Tree has, so far, been the most impressive store for halloween goodies (not to mention materials for building props)


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker (Aug 13, 2008)

ManI so have to hit my store up tomorrow!! I bet there is so much more now since I was up there about a week ago!! Thanks for all the posts!! You guys rock so much!!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

As a btw, just did a tally on the dollar tree purchases to date;

6 crows (2 of each)
4 skulls on rope garlands
2 blucky skulls
3 packs labels
3 bags mini skulls
8 gargoyles
2 vinyl balls used for column toppers
2 barbed wire garlands
2 packs of 2 battery tealights
1 pack bats brains 
1 pair sticky eyeballs
Skull halloween tie 
and the halloween headband I bought for the wife


----------



## ferretlady (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't think I want to count how many items we've picked up at Dollar Tree so far...  

I wish our store would get the crows!!! I'd love to have several of those to sit around on tombstones... We did pick up one larger crow at Kmart the other day, but getting a bunch for $1 each would be great!

Dollar Tree has been a lot of fun so far! It's been great to have someplace to pick up some goodies while waiting & waiting (and waiting) for other stores to finally put their Halloween goodies out!


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker (Aug 13, 2008)

I hear you on the waiting!! It seems no one in my area has anything other than dishes and towels... I want the good stuff!!


----------



## HallowedEve (Aug 9, 2008)

I want the crows! How big are they? Can anyone share a pic?


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Today I went to two Dollar Trees. The first was the one where I found the best selection previously and they had even more stuff out! I FINALLY got the labels which came in a large pack of 4 and a small pack of 8. They had those plastic formed square serving bowls, paper chandeliers and paper pumpkins that accordion out. Then I went to another one which hardly had anything out. They did have the skeleton garland which I hadn't seen at the previous store. The check out guy said they were behind on stocking the shelves, so maybe when the others run out of stuff I can check back there. I like the martini glasses, but $1 a plastic glass seems pricey when I need 20 of them, they will scratch up quickly and I have already spent maybe $80 AT A DOLLAR STORE!!! I need to cut back my Halloween spending a bit. That or just pace myself a little. I just don't want things to sell out before I can get to them!








Here are the crows. They have two versions, one looks one way and the other straight ahead. One might have a longer tail. They look a little rough close up, but from far away and for $1, they aren't bad!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Has anyone spent less than $50 at Dollar Tree this year?  
I am more in the $80 range too. we have ALOT of Dollar Trees around here and I have probably been to 5 of them, and they all seem to have a little bit different stuff.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Dark Star said:


> Has anyone spent less than $50 at Dollar Tree this year?
> I am more in the $80 range too. we have ALOT of Dollar Trees around here and I have probably been to 5 of them, and they all seem to have a little bit different stuff.


I'm close. Ok, so I'm not. Only spent $2 there so far


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Dark Star said:


> Has anyone spent less than $50 at Dollar Tree this year?
> I am more in the $80 range too. we have ALOT of Dollar Trees around here and I have probably been to 5 of them, and they all seem to have a little bit different stuff.


I only spent $7 the other day. Our Dollar Tree sucks!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i went to the doller tree yesterday and wow they had so many great things for halloween. I bought the bottle labels , couldron favors, halloween door mat, spider webs, a martini shaker with bats on it, plastic insects and candy. they had alot of great things.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm so excited, I just went back to the Dollar Tree and today they had the bottle labels, Woohoo!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Dark Star said:


> Has anyone spent less than $50 at Dollar Tree this year?
> I am more in the $80 range too. we have ALOT of Dollar Trees around here and I have probably been to 5 of them, and they all seem to have a little bit different stuff.


I'm up to about $40 so far... with 54 days to halloween who knows how much more will be spent  !!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Another Day, Another Dollar Tree...............LOL


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

I have looked all over DFW and cannot find the labels. Bought the ice trays(for jello, no not jello shooters like in the old days, just jello for my kids). They told me they had trucks coming tomorrow.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah! I got the ice cube trays! I also plan on non-alcoholic jello forms.

I also picked up bottle labels for both small bottles (8 to the pack) and two-liter bottles (4 to a pack). 

And these really nice caution tapes and door decoration.


----------



## hitchhiker (Jul 9, 2005)

Has any one though of using two ice trays to make minature skulls with expanding foam. Hook two together drill a hole to shoot the foam in and wait for it to set up. Just an idea.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Yeah! I got the ice cube trays! I also plan on non-alcoholic jello forms.
> 
> I also picked up bottle labels for both small bottles (8 to the pack) and two-liter bottles (4 to a pack).
> 
> And these really nice caution tapes and door decoration.


Man I gotta find them! Nice purchase!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Herman Secret said:


> As a btw, just did a tally on the dollar tree purchases to date;
> 
> 6 crows (2 of each)
> 4 skulls on rope garlands
> ...



Can you take some pics of your loot?? I'd looove to see!!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

That's a cool concept I might have to get some


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Can you take some pics of your loot?? I'd looove to see!!


This may be a little difficult now, as some of the items are now part of props ... but I will try to muster together what I can and take a pic later... may even add a pic or two of the props that have the stuff used in


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker (Aug 13, 2008)

I got some amazing stuff yesterday!! I loved the door mats!! And of course my little "monster" just had to have a set of fairy wings and a skirt. They also had a really nie selection of window cling-ons. Izzy loves to open the door and rearrange them all the time. And I'll have to agree with many of you, Dollar Tree has an awesome selection this year.... $50 already spent!!!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I am truly amazed at Dollar Tree this year. I've been in and out of their picking stuff up for awhile now but hadn't been there in a couple of weeks. It was pouring rain all day so I decided to go--I was very impressed by the amount of stuff they had. I got a couple more skulls and a bunch of the 2-pack tealights, couple of shields that I may use on my columns for this year, couple of small ghouls, couple of hanks of blonde hair, a "raw steak" dog toy (sorry, Cody, its for the display!). I've probably spent $100 there this season so far. There were other items I may go back for. 

I think its great that they make it so easy for anyone to put together a nice display or throw a party. They get my vote for "keeping the Spirit!"


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*finds*



Herman Secret said:


> This may be a little difficult now, as some of the items are now part of props ... but I will try to muster together what I can and take a pic later... may even add a pic or two of the props that have the stuff used in


that sounds sweet


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker (Aug 13, 2008)

OH!!!! I was just at Halloween USA, they have the same bottle covers as Dollar Tree... but they are asking 3.99 for them!!! Thank god I have a DT close to me!!


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I scored some bottle label covers yesterday because of this thread! I love 'em! Thanks all!!


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

wooohooo! Thanks for making thread. I picked up the 3 different packs of the bottle covers and 3 skull ice cube trays. I love them all!!!!! wooohooo!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, I also got the labels.

I can't believe I saw them in a catalog for $6.99!

I want to support my favorite catalog companies but ding dang...$1 instead of $6.99??? That's just NUTS.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree Mel! Tough to pay 7x more for anything.  I think I'll have to go back to the DT and buy about 20 more packages. What's $20 when it comes to having a cool, functional, cheap prop every year for many years?


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Curse you people!!!!! I can't find the labels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGH!!!!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm going this saturday.
There's a HUGE on out west,
in Pembroke Pines, near k-fart 
It used to be Rag Shop


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I somehow completely missed the skull ice cube trays. I've totally got to get those. I'd use them for my ice cubes throughout the year.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks so much for sharing. I want those bottle labels & Killer cafe wall plaque. So far I bought plates, gargoyles, tombstones, Witch is In doormat, tumbler cups, kitchen towels. I was shocked to see they had the same amount of Xmas stuff as Halloween in store, blah.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I went back to our Dollar Tree (we only have one), yesterday and was surprised at the good stuff they (finally) had. I got more bottle labels, some bloody footprints, miniature tombstones, some cool signs AND FINALLY .... the ice cube trays! Thanks to those who offered to mail them to me.

I'm actually learning to make my own gummy snacks and that's why I wanted the ice trays.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, those are at the Dollar Store? The Fright Catalog was selling them and they sold out. Then I checked on eBay and crazy people are selling them for like 8.99. I will definitely be checking out Dollar Tree.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

There are 2 sizes of bottle labels, larger that will fit a 2 liter soda bottle and smaller that fit wine bottles. Outstanding value, I saw them in a catalog for $8.00/pack - that's a dollar per label!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, i went to a dollar store in charles city, and they didn't have much. no labels or ice trays. but they did have the gargoyles so i grabbed one. they also had some cute candy buckets made of blow mold. a pumpkin, a black cat, and an eyeball. i grabbed the eyeball one. it had some yummy marshmallow candies with some gel centers. tomorrow with any luck i am going to mason city. there are several dollar stores and dollar tree stores there. i would really like some of those labels and jello molds


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i picked up some gargoyles, no labels though! but i think i can make some decent ones on teh computer. 

They have a bunch of fake wounds, ive picked up a few. 

also some of the styrofoam gravestones


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry to bump this topic up but I have waddled my pregnant self to 4 different Dollar Trees in the southwestern PA area, and I have sadly come up short at all of them.

If someone could kindly pick me up The Killer Cafe sign that I so dearly covet, the big and little packs of labels for the bottles and a crow, I will happily reimburse you for the cost plus shipping and handling. You have no idea how much I would appreciate it.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

ill see if my place still has the crows..i havent seen labels or the sign there.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

At Dollar Tree? Amazing!
From seeing these pictures, I definetly will keep my eyes looking when I go next time.
Thanks!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I stocked up on these labels once I heard you guys talking about them. They're great! What a steal at $1 for 8.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

LadyAlthea said:


> ill see if my place still has the crows..i havent seen labels or the sign there.



Thanks! I really appreciate that. 

I did pick up some cute window clings there, along with a oven glove. Sadly though, it's all the same stuff from the year before. Oh, but I did also pick up one of the gargoyles to add to my collection.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Darkpumpkin, I'll check my Dollar Tree for you today, they had all of those items last time I was there.


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like this pregnant woman is heading to Dollar Tree ASAP!!! I know what you are going through, Dark Pumpkin! I'm due the first week in....October!!! Yay!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

colmmoo said:


> I stocked up on these labels once I heard you guys talking about them. They're great! What a steal at $1 for 8.


I stocked up also, than I found them, the EXACT same ones, in the 'Things You Never Knew Existed' Catalog for $4.95


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Shadow Mistress said:


> Looks like this pregnant woman is heading to Dollar Tree ASAP!!! I know what you are going through, Dark Pumpkin! I'm due the first week in....October!!! Yay!



Awww man, you mean you guys didn't "try" for Halloween babies????


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

*bottle stickers/labels also at Spirit*

Spirit Halloween store has those same "SPOOKY BOTTLE STICKERS" for $4. (online and in some of their stores. My dollar store didn't have them)


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

SouthernBelle said:


> Awww man, you mean you guys didn't "try" for Halloween babies????



Had we actually been "trying", you better bet I would have been aiming for a Halloween baby. But my birthday is exactly two weeks before Halloween, so I guess it all evens out.  She can have Santa, I'll keep Jack Skellington.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

no luck on the crow. im sorry.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Have you guys seen the paper lantern lights?
They are so cool! And cheap. I got the pumpkin ones.
If you guys want, I can post pictures.

They glow brightly too!


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

LadyAlthea said:


> no luck on the crow. im sorry.



Not a problem, but very much appreciated.  I have a member on the board who was kind enough to find the items for me. Now I have to start looking for some bottles.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I finally tracked down the bottle lables today! I also found 4 packs of plastic shot glasses that I hadn't seen before. They had a few different styles but I got the ones with spiderwebs on them.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

VeeCat said:


> Have you guys seen the paper lantern lights?
> They are so cool! And cheap. I got the pumpkin ones.
> If you guys want, I can post pictures.
> 
> They glow brightly too!


I say....ALWAYS post pics when able


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i checked out the dollar tree today and found these great doormats.

i have to get the pics of fmy camera but they had four or five different ones. some cutsie and some not.


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Would anyone be willing to take pity on a poor Canuck with no DT anywhere around them??? I'd like a set of both labels and a skull ice cube tray or two. *sniff*
I'll pay!!!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

for some reason i cant get the other pics off my phone. but they have a few different types. 

i saw those paper lanterns..i should pick a few up for the porch.

we dont have the labels at my DT, or the ice cube trays.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

I love the skull and crossbones doormat, I didn't see those at any of my Dollar Trees. Darn, would have been perfect with the pirate theme.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

iNot seen this mentioned in any of the posts, but one of our local Dollar Tree stores now has torn creepy cloth in stock. the size is 30in by 72in and comes in black, dark gray & light gray


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Scarebear said:


> I love the skull and crossbones doormat, I didn't see those at any of my Dollar Trees. Darn, would have been perfect with the pirate theme.


 Mine did last time I checked. If they are still there, I will send to it you as part of your thank you!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

No luck with the bottle lables or ice trays but I did find 4 gient sized "creepy classic" movie posters. I got Dracula (my favorite one), The Bride of Frankenstine, The Mummy and The Wearwolf. 

I love them. Not sure If they'v been mentiond on here, but keep checking if you haven't found any yet. They are well worth a buck (maybe more)


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

You really DO need to keep checking back at the stores because they constantly restock and get different things in. I was there tonight and found the creepy cloth and doormats and noticed they filled several racks with more ice cube trays. I still haven't been able to find the crows or labels tho'


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Deadna said:


> You really DO need to keep checking back at the stores because they constantly restock and get different things in. I was there tonight and found the creepy cloth and doormats and noticed they filled several racks with more ice cube trays. I still haven't been able to find the crows or labels tho'


 
Yea what the heck is with that? Also a heads up, they have a TON of x-mas/holiday wrapping paper if you want to tourcher your victems and wrap them to death. I want a door mat or two.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> No luck with the bottle lables or ice trays but I did find 4 gient sized "creepy classic" movie posters. I got Dracula (my favorite one), The Bride of Frankenstine, The Mummy and The Wearwolf.
> 
> I love them. Not sure If they'v been mentiond on here, but keep checking if you haven't found any yet. They are well worth a buck (maybe more)



Yeah, that was a good find. I read on some other forums that these items are no longer supposed to be sold by the Dollar Tree. I don't know if it was a rights issue or what. One dollar store near me is still carrying the classic monsters holding the baseball bats (a weird novelty toy if I ever saw one....)


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Darkpumpkin said:


> Yeah, that was a good find. I read on some other forums that these items are no longer supposed to be sold by the Dollar Tree. I don't know if it was a rights issue or what. One dollar store near me is still carrying the classic monsters holding the baseball bats (a weird novelty toy if I ever saw one....)


 
They had a toy? Wow I want one of those. Yea I was really shocked to see them there. They look like they could be sold on ebay for good money IMO.

If anyone is interested and want's to contact the company that makes them they are the property of XoneX Archive Copyright 2006.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> They had a toy? Wow I want one of those. Yea I was really shocked to see them there. They look like they could be sold on ebay for good money IMO.
> 
> If anyone is interested and want's to contact the company that makes them they are the property of XoneX Archive Copyright 2006.



Yeah. XoneX actually produced alot of classic monster items for the Dollar Tree. Besides the posters, there were also decks of cards, the figures with the baseball bats, regular mini versions of the monsters and rubber stretchy ones.

My DT had the baseball bat figures as well as the decks of cards. Technically, they aren't supposed to be in the stores because I believe Universal issued a cease and desist order to XoneX. If you are interested, I can see about picking them up for you.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

those ice trays are neat! where are they from?


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Dollar Tree. Probably made in China ... and loaded with lead ... or melamine. Hehehehe!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol, more than likely if they're from China. Cadbury chocolate now is contaminated and they've yet to recall or anything! - Incase anyone was going to use it for TOT. 

This sucks! The nearest dollar tree is an hour away from me! As soon as i'm out of work i'm making the trip! It definately looks worth it!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I drove nearly an hour to the dollar tree last night! Nearly complete disappointment! I think my area is cursed this year for having crap decorations. I got a couple of the crows that were posted on here. They had no skull cube trays, but did have the labels that everyone was looking for. They had a few kids costumes and a couple bags of insects. And martini glasses  i bought crows and a bag of bugs...


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> No luck with the bottle lables or ice trays but I did find 4 gient sized "creepy classic" movie posters. I got Dracula (my favorite one), The Bride of Frankenstine, The Mummy and The Wearwolf.
> 
> I love them. Not sure If they'v been mentiond on here, but keep checking if you haven't found any yet. They are well worth a buck (maybe more)


NO WAY!!! I got those a few years ago at Dollar Tree and lost them in my divorce!

I am soooo going by on the way home. I have been wanting those pictures for the entire past year and half! Ding dang! Thanks for the heads up...there's hope!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was in our local DOLLAR TREE today and saw that they have a new set of bottle labels in stock. The previous 2-liter (set of 4 with SPIDER VENOM; ZOMBIE VIRUS; TRUTH SERUM; and LIQUID PHANTOM) and the wine labels (set of 8) looks like it sold out. Did manage to pick up two sets of each a few weeks ago and meant to go back but didn't. 

Well now, the _NEW_ 2-liter set (of 4) has the following: SULFER ELIXIR (on package top); RAT POISON; EMBALMING JUICE; RED BLOOD. This set makes up the 2nd part of the large labels of which the small wine bottle set of 8 included both 2-liter sets (so now duplicates for both sizes have been available).

The Drew's Famous...CDs were all but sold out. Bought a bunch of them last trip. Picked up music from Alfred Hitchock's movies.

I noticed the floor mats in stock, that have already been posted about.

I picked up some nice WINDOW CLINGS. About 7 inches in length or width depending on the design and about 3-1/2 to 4 inches in width or height. I saw 4 different designs: WHITE SKULL; BLACK MOUSE; BLACK SNAKE; BLACK SPIDER. Bought some mice and spiders.

Otherwise nothing else that stood out for me. The ice cube trays and other barware I saw for the most part last trip--seems sold out now. I did notice a few of the paper chandeliers that someone already posted a picture of.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Off topic but I am letting everyone know that I just posted a printable coupon for 20% off everything at Big Lots in the coupons forum.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I went to my Dollar Tree and there were no Movie Monster posters. I was so disappointed. I'm going to have to call the other stores and determine if they have them.

I totally miss those posters.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

For anyone in the Mesquite, Tx. area, the Dollar Tree near town east had the dark/torn cheesecloth in packages of 30" x72". I bought several. 

You can never have enough "creepy cloth".


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

If anyone sees those posters and happens to want to put them in a poster tube and mail them to me, I would be forever grateful.


----------

